

Youtube Offers Shipping For Recordings Of It's Content. A Late April Fools Joke? - Robelius
http://www.youtube.com/TheYouTubeCollection

======
petercooper
Not really late. It's still only 11.30am in SF. It's everyone _else_ who was
doing jokes on March 31st just because it was the 1st in Australia or
something..

